# [réseau] Installer un réseau local Wifi et CPL

## olivierweb

Bonjour,

J'ai un PC qui utilise un modem ADSL pour une connexion chez Orange.

Je voudrais monter un réseau local pour connecter :

- une TV en CPL

- un portable en Wifi

Je n'ai aucune expérience d'installation de serveur DHCP, DNS, iptable.

Je pensais installer une carte Ethernet supplémentaire la brancher sur des boitiers CPL.

Quelles solutions existent (sans utiliser de LiveBox) ? Quelles modèles, quels logiciels ?

Merci

----------

## jaypeche

Tu risques de ne pas avoir de réponses si tu n'es pas un peu plus précis sur ce que tu attends, essaie d'être un peu plus clair.

Coté distribution, tu devrais t'orienter vers Gentoo qui est de loin la plus performante des distros, ou alors si tu ne maitrise pas ce système, te tourner vers une distribution plus "user friendly" comme Ubuntu par ex.

Coté CPL, il te faut simplement une carte réseau fonctionnelle de chaque côté (TV et PC serveur), après ce sont tes deux boitiers CPL de part et d'autre qui te permettront d'établir ta connexion ethernet à travers ton réseau électrique. Donc je ne vois pas trop de difficulté à ce niveau là, il s'agit juste d'une solution hardware pour distribuer ton reseau ethernet sur ton installation electrique.

Coté Wifi, il te faudra également une carte ou dongle wifi coté portable et coté serveur. Le plus compliqué consiste à mettre en place le logiciel wpa_supplicant et le support de ta carte wifi dans le noyau. Sous ubuntu je pense que ça peut etre mis en place assez facilement via l'interface graphique. Peut etre modifier le fichier wpa_supplicant.conf à la main au pire.

Sous Gentoo, ca necessite de compiler un kernel avec le support de ta carte wifi, et l'installation ou plutot compilation de wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd ainsi que leur configuration. Quelques recherches sur google devrait te permettre de mieux comprendre le fonctionnement général du wifi sous TUX.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wpa

Coté serveur, il te faudra installer dhcpcd, wpa_supplicant, dnsmasq, iptables si tu souhaites un firewall (Vivement recommandé car tu es en connexion directe au web via ton modem adsl)  et tout ce qui peut t'être utile pour exploiter ton reseau (Samba par exemple pour un réseau NT).

Je suis un peu évasif car il est difficile de répondre complétement à tes interrogations.

cordialement,

 :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 jaypeche

Un petit schéma ASCII avec qui fait quoi (quel type de matériel et le rôle). Parce que je n'ai pas saisi si par exemple le PC devait faire quelque chose ou rester une station de travail, ou si tu pensais monter/acquérir une mini-box (genre un mini-itx x86 ou une soekris ou encore plus petit genre un routeur mips/arm).

----------

## olivierweb

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses.

Je n'ai pas précisé que le PC en question est déjà sous Gentoo, il ne dispose que d'un port Ethernet, pas de wifi sur la carte mère.

Je suis assez à l'aise avec cette config, vue que c'est la seule que j'utilise depuis 2002.

L'idée, c'est de se servir du PC comme passerelle internet car c'est lui qui est connecté au modem ADSL.

La TV serait connectée par CPL à une seconde carte Ethernet sur le PC.

Un netbook sous Ubuntu (ou autre appareil dans l'avenir) se connecterait en WIFI.

Si je résume vos réponses :

- sur le PC :

  - ajout d'une carte wifi

  - ajout d'une carte Ethernet

  - installation et configuration des logiciels  wpa_supplicant, dhcpd

  - installation et configuration de iptables pour le pare-feu

  - activation du support wifi dans le noyau

j'ai rapidement lu que « DnsMasq est un petit serveur DNS (cache DNS) qui intègre un serveur DHCP. », ça ne fait pas doublon avec dhcpd ?

Merci pour ces informations

----------

## El_Goretto

 *olivierweb wrote:*   

> j'ai rapidement lu que « DnsMasq est un petit serveur DNS (cache DNS) qui intègre un serveur DHCP. », ça ne fait pas doublon avec dhcpd ?

 

Si, mais il le remplace avantageusement du fait de ses fonctions auxilliaires très utiles: cache DNS, TFTP/PXE (pour booter via le réseau). C'est très intéressant pour un petit LAN.

A cela on peut ajouter un petit openntpd pour la synchro des horloges, netfilter indispensable pour filter et partager l'accès internet via du masquerading et miniupnpd si tu joues/fait du téléchargement via des protocoles comme bittorrent.

En gros, ce qu'on peut trouver sur une fiche produit comme du pfsense ou un routeur tout en un.

----------

